# ماكينة لتخدير



## جوهرة المحيط (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدأ العمل بهذه الاله منذ اكثر من 150 عاما ولكنها كانت عباره عن خزان زجاجي بسيط مع بعض المكونات الاخرى ولكنه اصبح لاحقا آالة التحدير 
مع التطور تطورت هذه الآله خلال 150 عام وهي تستخدم لأدارة المواد التي يمتصها المريض بشكل آمن وسلس ومن جميع الاعمار وفي كثير من الحالات المرضيه
في الاعوام القليله الماضيه تطورت هذه الاله ولم تعد وظيفتها تقتصر على ايصال الدواء المخدر,الهدف العام والاساسي من عملية التخدير هو ابقاء المريض بشكل غير واعي - مخدر- ختى تتم عملية الجراحه او اي مشاكل طبية اخرى بشكل سليم وآمن فسلامة المريض هي الغرض من تخديره , لذا فأن اي جهاز تخدير يجب ان يراعي الكثير من شروط السلامه
:تتكون هذه الآله من اربعة مكونات رئيسيه
breathing circuit, anesthesia machine, waste gas scavenger system, andanesthesia ventilator
خلال عملية التنفس تمر الغازات من anesthesia ventilator ثم الى breathing circuit ثم الى رئة ا لمريض في الرئتين تقوم الاوعبه الدمويه بنقل الاوكسجين والمواد المخدره الى الدم واخراج ثاني اوكسيد الكربون ليعود ال خزان الجهاو المسمى anestheisa ventilator عبر دائرة الجهاز 
هذه العمليه تكون بشكل طبيعي كما يتنفس المريض في الحاله الطبيعيه 
فالوظائف المطلوبه من هذا الجهاز هي اولا تسليم المريض الغازات التي سيتنشقها بالضبط بدون زياده او نقصان في التركيز ثانيا : اعطاء المريض التهويه اللازمه من تنفس الخ ثالثا تقليل تلوث جو غرفة العمليات الموجوده فيها من غازات التبخير وما الى ذلك 
Breathing Circuit (Semiclosed Circle System)
سميت بهذا الاسم (نظام الدوران شبه المغلق) لأنها تقوم بأرجاع بعض المواد الخارجه من المريض انظر الى الشكل اضغط هنا ,مكونات هذه الدائره بما فيها علبة شفط ثاني اكسيد الكربون carbon deoxide absorber canister والصمامات احادية وثنائية الاتجاهات two one-way valves والمحفظه reservoir bag وصمام ضبط الظغط adjustable pressure-limiting valve ونظام النفايات scavenger system والاوعيه المربوطه بالمريض وجهاز التخدير انظر الى الصوره للتبع التحرك 

الغازات المتدفقه تبلغ حوالي 25 L-min-1 حتى يتم تجهيز الغازات القادمه في هذه الحاله سيمتص المريض الغازات الجديده والغازات الموجوده في المحفظه reservoir bag or ventilator bellows ,يمر الغاز من خلال شافط ثاني اوكسيد الكربون من خلال الصمام الداخل الاحادي الاتجاه one-way inspiratory valve, الى رئى المريض 
خلال عملة الزفير تمر الغازات من خلال الصمام الخارج احادي الاتجاه one-way
expiratory valve الى المحفظه reservior bag or ventilator belloes وهذا يعتمد على الاتجاه الموجه به ال bag-ventilator selector switch هذه الصمامات احادية الاتجاه هي التي توجه تدفق الغازات 
اذن الغازات الجديده تأتي من جهاز التخدير الى breathing circuit خلال عملية الشهيق تتحد هذه الغازات مع inspiratory flow القادم من العملية السابقه ومن ثم يوجه هذا الخليط الى المريض اما خلال عملية الزفير تذهب هذه الغازات الى علبة شافط ثاني اوكسيد الكربون carbon dioxide absorber canister ومن ثم الى المحفظه reservior bag *لا يمكن ان ترجع هذه المواد الى المريض بسبب وجود الصمام احادي الاتجاه انظر الى الشكل 
عندما تملأ المحفظه يقوم صمام مراقبة الضغط adjustable pressure-limiting (APL) valve بتحريرها الى نظام النفايات scavenger system

circle system components:
CO2 Absorbents:
البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والباريوم والهيدروكسيد القلوي للصوديوم تستخدم لشفط ثاني اوكسيد الكربون فهي تتحد معه وتحرر ماء وطاقه
Unidirectional Valves:
جميع الصمامات الموجوده هي بسيطه فهي توضع في انبوب ووظيفتها جعل التدفق بأتجاه واحد فقط 
Reservoir Bag:
الحافظه هي حقيبه مطاطيه تحفظ الغازات القادمه اليها وتمنع زيادة الضغط في الدائره بالاضافه الى الكثير من الوظائف الايجابيه الاخرى 
APL Valve:
وظيفته هي التحكم بالغازات الخارجه الى نظام النفايات​
 منقول


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود كبير اعانكِ الله به .

مكونات واسلوب عمل جهاز التخدير ووظائفه موضوع في غاية الاهمية .

جزاكِ الله واحسنتِ عملا .

البغدادي


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (26 سبتمبر 2007)

_مشكووووووور ....._


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

عودة ميمونة .... وجهد متميز .. يا جوهرة المحيط ... أتمنى لك دوام التألق والتميز ... بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..........

م. حــســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكى يا جوهرة


----------



## م.عز (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد لا بأس به
أسلوب جميل و بسيط في الشرح
تحياتي وشكري


----------



## المهندس بيدووو (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور000000000000000


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة جوهرة المحيط على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

قمت باضافة موضوع عن الجهاز اسكمالا لمضوعك اختي العزيزة اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## lolo13 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

المعلومات قيمة جدا
تسلم على مجهودك


----------



## بكري يس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع بس يا ريت الصيانة للجهاز


----------



## فداء (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد تشكر عليه


----------

